# Dull or muted acoustic Low E string



## ksnormanguitar (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a Norman ST68 acoustic that is a great sounding guitar when played open strings. However, when I capo up and finger the Low E & A string, I get a dull, unclear sound. I have been to two different luthiers with no results or explanation. Has anyone else experienced this? I have both Elixer and D'Addario strings. Currently have D'Addario phosphor bronze EJ17's on.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

ksnormanguitar said:


> when I capo


placement makes a difference


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i am a bit unclear as to your problem

the E and A strings sound fine when played open as well as fretted with no capo... but sound muted when played open as well as fretted with a capo in place ?

my guess would be the 5 and 6 strings may be binding in the bridge pin holes and the ball ends are not set snug against the bridge plate...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Radius of the capo ?

I have one that will flubb out the high E at the second fret because it’s not tight there like it is in the other strings - it doesn’t push the string down enough so I have to mess with it to get it right can’t just slap it on and go.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best. Try another capo. If you have a Kyser, throw it into Niagara Falls or use it to keep your Doritos fresh. Try a Shubb or adjustable capo. As illustrated above (albeit with a Kyser chuck-o-matic), imitate the break angle from the nut to the string post (sharp angle for outside strings, flatter as you move to the middle), and use the least capo pressure possible without getting buzz.

If that doesn't solve it, move through the diagnostics: *High nut height=great sound, bad playability. *Nut material is more "musical" than fret material (ie. loose/divoted frets, bone vs metallic tone) *Slot cuts on the nut (there shouldn't be any slope on the fingerboard side of the nut. If there is, it will be exaggerated as you capo/fret).

Phosphor bronze strings, as you mentioned, are just fine.

[email protected] grange guitar workshop (FB)


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best. Try another capo. If you have a Kyser, throw it into Niagara Falls or use it to keep your Doritos fresh. Try a Shubb or adjustable capo. As illustrated above (albeit with a Kyser chuck-o-matic), imitate the break angle from the nut to the string post (sharp angle for outside strings, flatter as you move to the middle), and use the least capo pressure possible without getting buzz.
> 
> If that doesn't solve it, move through the diagnostics: *High nut height=great sound, bad playability. *Nut material is more "musical" than fret material (ie. loose/divoted frets, bone vs metallic tone) *Slot cuts on the nut (there shouldn't be any slope on the fingerboard side of the nut. If there is, it will be exaggerated as you capo/fret).
> 
> ...


I was just thinking "how old is your capo"

I had a Dunlop capo deaden my low E and A only after about 5 years of use. Picked up another one, exactly the same, it's been going strong for the past decade.


----------



## ksnormanguitar (Mar 11, 2020)

I believe you guys have found the answer (the capo) but I am going to check out the other suggestions re: string tension, fret seating, etc. thanks to everyone.


----------



## ksnormanguitar (Mar 11, 2020)

Tried the tips you guys sent...no luck. Low E is terrible, even open. Throws off my playing when I hear the Thunk. (O.K., don't say "don't hit the string"). n still looking for an answer.
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like the ball end of your string might not be seated correctly. Just loosen up the string, pull the pin, reinstall the pin and give the string a tug to make sure it's seated, stretch and tune until it stabilizes. Hopefully that fixes it.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't read above that someone had already suggested this until after I posted.


----------

